# [AUDIO] Intel HIgh Defintion Unclaimed

## nandelbosc

I have this sound card:

```
# lspci | grep udio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

```

compiled in kernel:

```
-> Device Drivers                                                                                     │

  │       -> Sound  

         <*> Sound card support 

         <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                  │ │

         <*> Sequencer support                                                  │ │                                           │ │

         <*> OSS Mixer API                                                      │ │

         <*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API 

             -> PCI Devices

               <*> Intel HD Audio
```

lshw appears as Unclaimed:

```
*-multimedia UNCLAIMED

             description: Audio device

             product: 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1b

             bus info: pci@00:1b.0

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: cap_list

             resources: iomemory:d000c000-d000ffff

```

and the card doesn't work

```
# cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp

bash: /dev/dsp: No such device

```

I tried to compile as a module, but still not working.

Any ideas?

----------

## kfiaciarka

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

And use alsa-driver! First of all add ALSA_CARDS="your module" to make.conf. then remove lib/modules/ directory. 

Go to /usr/src/linux and do make clean and recompile kernel as it isshow in link above for alsa-driver.

----------

## longship

I agree with other response.  Easiest Gentoo sound method is with "alsa-driver".  You have to re-emerge it every time you recompile kernel, but it's worth it because things just work.

I have two cards, onboard Intel8x0 and a ice1712 based pro-level card and things are working perfectly.

Set your kernel for Sound.  Include *NO* ALSA, *NO* OSS, just basic Sound.

Compile your kernel and install modules.

Then emerge alsa-driver with ALSA_CARDS="yourcard" in /etc/make.conf

Reboot.  You should be as good as gold.

----------

## nandelbosc

Thank's for response

I follow all steps you comment, without results...

dmesg:

```
PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1b.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1471: hda-intel: unable to grab IRQ 0

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16
```

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                                                  [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!   
```

----------

## Corona688

 *nandelbosc wrote:*   

> Thank's for response
> 
> I follow all steps you comment, without results...
> 
> dmesg:
> ...

  How about trying pci=biosirq?

----------

## longship

 *nandelbosc wrote:*   

> Thank's for response
> 
> I follow all steps you comment, without results...
> 
> dmesg:
> ...

 

Okay.  Let's start at the beginning, then.

Do a "sudo lspci | grep audio".  If you see and entry, try "sudo lspci -v | less" and scan for  "audio" and take a look at the entry.  It should have an IRQ assigned.

If there is no entry, you might have a BIOS problem or an IRQ conflict.  Try moving the card to another PCI slot.

----------

## nandelbosc

```
 How about trying pci=biosirq?
```

I don't know how try it.   :Embarassed: 

In alsa /etc/modules.d/alsa?:

```
options hda-intel pci=biosirq
```

???

----------

## nandelbosc

 *Quote:*   

> Do a "sudo lspci | grep audio". If you see and entry, try "sudo lspci -v | less" and scan for "audio" and take a look at the entry. It should have an IRQ assigned.
> 
> 

 

```
# lscpi | grep audio: there are nothing, but

# lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

```

```

# lspci -v 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 0067

        Flags: fast devsel

        Memory at d000c000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

```

 *Quote:*   

> If there is no entry, you might have a BIOS problem or an IRQ conflict. Try moving the card to another PCI slot.

 

mmmm, I think is not posible, this machine is an Acer Travelmate 3000 laptop

----------

## Corona688

 *nandelbosc wrote:*   

> I don't know how try it.  
> 
> In alsa /etc/modules.d/alsa?

  Likely in the bootloader, as an option to the kernel.  If you're using grub, that's /boot/grub/grub.conf

For example, I have:

```
timeout 10

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12 w/NAT

root(hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-r10-nat root=/dev/hda2
```

With that option added it would be:

```
timeout 10

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12 w/NAT

root(hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-r10-nat root=/dev/hda2 pci=biosirq
```

I don't know for sure though.

----------

## nandelbosc

 *Quote:*   

>  Likely in the bootloader, as an option to the kernel. If you're using grub, that's /boot/grub/grub.conf

 

I try it, but the only difference I see: wireless card (ipw2200) don't work ;-(

----------

## nandelbosc

I retry another time all steps (following alsa-guide):

```

# nano /etc/make.conf

  added: [b]ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"[/b]

# rm -rf /lib/modules/

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make clean

  edited kernel like alsa guide and config checked...

# grep SND .config

  # CONFIG_SND is not set

# grep SOUND .config

  CONFIG_SOUND=y

  # CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

# make && make modules_install && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz

# reboot

# emerge alsa-driver

  ok

# emerge alsa-tools

  ok

# alsaconf

```

all seems correct, detect card, see de messages "Ok, sound driver is configured" "will prepare the card for playing now" but i don't listen nothing.

If I restart alsasound:

```

# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

```

```
# alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

dmesg:

```
PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1b.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1471: hda-intel: unable to grab IRQ 0

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16

```

Really don't have solution?

----------

## sprognak

I have the same soundcard in a Sony Vaio SZ1.  I found this on the Vaio support forums.

It's a bit above my level right now (being only a 4 day gentoo convert) but someone else might know more...

https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/33719

----------

## nandelbosc

thanks sprognak, but reading your link I understand it's for a sony vaio, but I tried two things explained:

Upgrade to alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc4, and patch the kernel, but not works   :Sad:  I'm tired

----------

## flupke

Sprognak : Thank you for the link. I had the very same problem as  Nandelbosc and this upgrade worked for me. You enlightened my week...  :Smile: 

Nandelbosc : Sorry if its stupid for you but : did you carrefully remove everything before the upgrade?

For it to work, I had to :

* unmerge all alsa packages ( emerge -C alsa-lib alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-headers alsa-tools alsa-firmware libsndfile)

* rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/alsa-driver/

* reboot

* set ~x86 for all the alsa-packages in /etc/portage/package.keywords

* emerge -vu <all alsa packages>

* alsaconf

and then only everything worked OK.

HTH

Flupke

-- 

<< There's no place like ~! >>

----------

## nandelbosc

hi flupke!

I don't really know how, but the sound works since a few weeks ago.

It's possible you have reason, because when i post the last message, I try something like you explain:

- unmerge all packages related with alsa, patches too

- remove all modules and kernel options 

- re-emerge latest alsa packages.

thank's  :Wink: 

----------

